# so I got a virus on my computer today...



## belldandy (May 29, 2010)

it just happened. I am posting from my phone. I am not sure why the other thread is locked, but there actually is still a problem and I am kinda upset because this is a paid forum... I am now gonna have to pay someone to fix this?


----------



## gimbap (May 29, 2010)

I posted this the other day in OT:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by flowinlocks View Post
> I just got a message on my screen that said LHCF is reported as unsafe. Please exit from this site. This happen to anyone else?
> 
> ...


----------



## MizAvalon (May 29, 2010)

Are you sure you got the virus from here?

I got a bunch of old viruses on my old computer and it never even crossed my mind that some could have come from here until I got that message the other day. I just got a Mac and I don't want it compromised.


----------



## belldandy (May 29, 2010)

I am pretty sure. AVG was working...this virus is like blocking it.


----------



## belldandy (May 29, 2010)

it's doing exactly what flowinlocks described...


----------



## january noir (May 29, 2010)

If your security software is up-to-date, you should be able to scan and fix.
What virus protection software are you running?


----------



## SND411 (May 29, 2010)

I just got a virus warning again


----------



## tmhuggiebear (May 29, 2010)

I just got a message from my Mcafee that a trojan has been blocked and removed from my pc. I'm guessing that it came from this site as it is the only one i've been on all day. I also got that warning again after logging out and back in. I'm getting of this website for a few days until I'm sure that this problem is fixed. I can't afford to take the risk of getting viruses on my pc even with this updated version of Mcafee.


----------



## shunemite (May 30, 2010)

Simple. I've had that same virus(es) on my computer from going to free movie websites and free tv websites. You probably have a malware pretending to be a "anti-virus" software that's actually the virus. These new viruses are written to bypass Mcafee and Norton so they won't pick it up. There's a website endorsed by Microsoft (you can actually verify this on Microsoft website it's where I got it) called www.bleepingcomputer.com and then click on viruses. They have a list of all the new viruses and when you click on it it'll give you detailed instructions on how to remove that particular viruses. It's been very helpful to me, and eventually I learned my lesson and I suck it up and pay the whopping one dollar to redbox to watch a movie.


----------



## shunemite (May 30, 2010)

belldandy said:


> it just happened. I am posting from my phone. I am not sure why the other thread is locked, but there actually is still a problem and I am kinda upset because this is a paid forum... *I am now gonna have to pay someone to fix this?*


No. You don't. Try the method from Microsoft's website first (bleeping computer).


----------



## gimbap (May 30, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> Are you sure you got the virus from here?
> 
> I got a bunch of old viruses on my old computer and it never even crossed my mind that some could have come from here until I got that message the other day. I just got a Mac and I don't want it compromised.


I didn't start getting the "Your computer is infected" messages until I logged onto LHCF


----------



## brownelovely (May 30, 2010)

gimbap said:


> I didn't start getting the "Your computer is infected" messages until I logged onto LHCF



I got a Trojan on mines....I did a quick scan and had it removed. I was like WTF??? LHCF  I had a popup from here which is why I was so confused as to why it would come from here.

I remained off for the rest of that day just to be safe....or most of the day


----------



## beverly (May 30, 2010)

If you just got a virus on yesterday, you did not get the virus from the site. Our issue occurred on friday morning, and was resolved friday morning. Also it is highly unlikely for MAC's to get viruses, so I'm clearing up any misinformation out there

If you have any other concerns about this matter, please submit a ticket

Thanks


----------



## 3akay3 (May 30, 2010)

It's not impossible for a Mac to get infected, but the risk is MUCH lower than a PC.

http://theappleblog.com/2009/01/26/more-mac-viruses-similar-sources-time-to-worry/


----------



## dimopoulos (May 30, 2010)

Just to add something here.

We are not responsible for your own computer (talking in plural here). Where you surf and what you download is your own business. 

What we are responsible is to ensure that the forum is *free from misinformation as well as malware*.

There was a *warning* (and that is what it was nothing more) about a site that an advertisement was linking to. The offending site was blocked. That was the end of it. This is common on the Internet and the only thing we can do as providers of advertising is to block the offending site.

The Long Hair Care Forum is under daily scans regarding viruses and our Google Webmaster's report has never reported any malware present on the site. If you think that you got a virus from our site then you are mistaken and you should check very carefully your logs and your Internet activity. 

Anyone that wants to pick what I say and run with it with their own interpretation they are more than welcome to - bare in mind though that their time on this forum will be short. What I am writing is facts and not fiction so be careful what you quote.

Any questions? Let us know via the ticket system.


----------

